# Transmission fluid



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I know that the Valvoline MaxLife says it covers TES-295, AW-1, Dex 6 and basically everything else under the sun so... maybe the Delvac would be fine? We use 295 at work for almost everything but I don't know what it crosses to exactly, I think technically it only crosses to like Dex 3 or something but Allison has a new spec out, 668 I believe, that crosses to the newer stuff. Last time I did the fluid on mine I ended up buying some Aisin AW1 because Valvoline had not yet said their fluid met the specs. Next time though I'm just gonna pick up more MaxLife.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The consensus among CTD owners has been that AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF is the way to go. If you've done ok with the AMSOil OE, maybe the alternatives you're considering would work out for you, but I haven't heard of experience with them from anyone else. If you've had any of the stuck solenoid behaviors (the slamming stop-neutral engagement or the hard 5-4 or 4-3 downshift), then the AMSOil Signature Fuel Efficient has solved or reduced these for many, perhaps with a bottle of Lubegard Platinum at top-off if the behavior is severe, as some of us have been trying out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> The consensus among CTD owners has been that AMSOil Signature Series Fuel Efficient ATF is the way to go. If you've done ok with the AMSOil OE, maybe the alternatives you're considering would work out for you, but I haven't heard of experience with them from anyone else. If you've had any of the stuck solenoid behaviors (the slamming stop-neutral engagement or the hard 5-4 or 4-3 downshift), then the AMSOil Signature Fuel Efficient has solved or reduced these for many, perhaps with a bottle of Lubegard Platinum at top-off if the behavior is severe, as some of us have been trying out.


Oddly, the AMSOIL seemed to have _caused_ those issues on ours. But I think it's more likely that the damage was done before from the lines leaking - it was just coincidental that I switched to AMSOIL at the same time as I fixed the lines.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

There are no shifting issues that I'm aware of. Fluid change is maintenance while I'm replacing the oil pump pickup seal. Will need to address some leaking cooler lines too, typical GM.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive been using the ford aw1 since 30,000 miles

its cheaper


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> ive been using the ford aw1 since 30,000 miles
> 
> its cheaper


Price isn't the issue.
Just trying to consolidate inventory if possible.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If it doesn't meet the AW-1 spec I wouldn't use it. I use Pentosin ATF 1 LV in my CTD and that does not meet the TES-295 spec. Therefore, I would say AW-1style of low viscosity ATF is not compatible with the spec you listed. From what I can see the TES-295 is not considered a low viscosity spec.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> If it doesn't meet the AW-1 spec I wouldn't use it. I use Pentosin ATF 1 LV in my CTD and that does not meet the TES-295 spec. Therefore, I would say AW-1style of low viscosity ATF is not compatible with the spec you listed. From what I can see the TES-295 is not considered a low viscosity spec.


I'm considering switching over to Valvoline MaxLife since it's rated for AW-1, Dex6 and TES-295 all in one.
Use up the few gallons of Delvac on the allison and 6L50 and then transition to Valvoline. 

It is interesting that a fluid manufacturer offers one fluid to cover that many specs, makes one wonder how close are they really after all?


----------

